# what is the difference between a converted sileighty to a sileighty from nissan?



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

what is the difference between a converted sileighty to a sileighty from nissan? 

and if they only made 400 do they make like the spare parts for them


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

-Engine was slightly more powerful on the kids heart ones
-Suspension was tighter
-Aero parts + exterior styling


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

so i guess they dont make spare parts for the sileighty like the back panel that says sileighty, and some other parts
right?

or does nissan make a little


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

please. stop. talking.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

where is the research you talk about? AGAIN.

who gave this chump good feedback?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

machracer said:


> so i guess they dont make spare parts for the sileighty like the back panel that says sileighty, and some other parts
> right?
> 
> or does nissan make a little


 no.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

the rear quarters had "sileighty" instead of 180sx. and they had stiffer and lower suspension. And i think they only came in white.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i heard you could find them on this island off japan, but they're rare and hard to catch.


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

which island?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's called "sileighty island"

hey, jw, but can i ask you why you care so much about these little things??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> where is the research you talk about?


u ask questions every other day, yet u say ur gonna leave and do ur own research wut lies... wut a sniperboss....


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

research bout awd and different engines not the sileighty


----------



## Ricer240sx (Jan 21, 2004)

there is only one differance!!! the one from nissan doesnt exist!!!! it was made by a company called kids somthing or other (cant remember the name jsut remeber it started with Kids)

there is a post on it over at Zilvia go over there and run a search and all ur sil80 questoons will be answered


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

Ricer240sx said:


> there is only one differance!!! the one from nissan doesnt exist!!!! it was made by a company called kids somthing or other (cant remember the name jsut remeber it started with Kids)



um.....you mean like what joel said? the kids heart name.

and a little advice to machricer: stop asking questions. whenever you feel the need to hit the "new thread" button, instead hit search. research everything. it will help you much more than any flame we will give you mmkay?

yea i understand a ? like this may not be answered on here but your others questions are idiotic


----------

